# Dust collection upgrade



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I bought this in 2008, it does ok but could be better.










I do not have it plumbed into a system with gates and don't plan on changing that . In the ceiling overhead is a length of green PVC pipe leftover from an inground drain system for gutters, with flex hose at each end. I move the hose to where I need it. I'm ok with that, I move my machines around a lot.

I'm thinking about trying this seperator from woodcraft. http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/143290/Trash-Can-Cyclone-Lid.aspx

I'd like to hear from someone who has used this or a similar product. I'd rather buy this and a trash can as opposed to building a baffle , but building something is still an option.

If I go with this, or a baffle, either way I will probably put in hard plumbing between the seperator/baffle and the d/c to reduce the resistance from the flex hose.

How far apart can these components be? Is 10 - 15 feet between seperator and dc too much?

Your input is appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Built your own. It will work better and cost a whole lot less.

Do a search for Thien Cyclone. Here is a photo of mine, for reference.

See my projects for my take on a singe stage DC.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Can I ask: do you expect to see increased air flow if you add a separator? When you said it could "be better" I wasn't sure what aspect you would like to improve.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I have the trash can separator you linked to. It's better than no separator but not the best. I have since replaced it with the Super Dust Deputy. I used a 10ft hose between the DC and trash can separator and can't say I saw any problems with that long of section of hose between the separator and the DC.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Can I ask: do you expect to see increased air flow if you add a separator? When you said it could "be better" I wasn t sure what aspect you would like to improve.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


You will see a decrease in flow when adding any separator.

The trade off is that your filters stay cleaner, longer, and maintain flow that would normally degrade flow more quickly, as the filter becomes clogged.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

The potential problem with a separator lid as seen in the Woodcraft link is when the trash can begins to fill with dust, the suction from the DC will pull the dust from the can. I've read on other WW sites from those who have these say the can fills half way and anything beyond that will get sucked out…..

As *timbertailor,* I built my own Thien Baffle. The baffle prevents the problems stated above, most of the time. When it does occur it is because I let the dust build up right underneath the baffle. Neglecting to empty the can sooner is the problem. By design, I keep the distance between the two components (trash can/separator and impeller housing) right over one another…..
No complaints what so ever. So much easier to empty the can versus the collection bag…..
v








v








v








v
Project link
v


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you all!

I've read that a baffle keeps the filter cleaner. I flap the flapper to clean it often, but when I change bags I use a leaf blower to blow air in backwards through the filter, the flapper leaves a lot of dust behind, and in theory a baffle keeps bigger stuff out of the filter.

When the bag goes over half full, I start to notice a decrease in suction at the hose end.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Hairy-Whether you use a cyclone of a Thien baffle you will lose some pressure. That being said, not having to fool around with the bags is a big improvement.

Here's the rig I am using now:








I have to empty the trash can every week or so, but haven't had to touch the plastic bag on the DC in over a year-and-a-half.

The only beef I have with this rig is that the DC is underpowered (650cfm) ... want to trade?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

> Here s the rig I am using now:
> 
> - TheDane


 I didn't know that cyclone was available without buying the whole system, I like that set up. I would rather buy than build. Thanks!!!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I didn t know that cyclone was available without buying the whole system, I like that set up. I would rather buy than build. Thanks!!!
> 
> - hairy


You are welcome, sir. The trash can lif is 1 1/2" thick MDF … here's a link that shows the lid and gives a little more detail on the Super Dust Deputy: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3242


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

My two cents: Build aThein Separator-it's not really that hard and it does a great job separating the dust so it doesn't get to the DC bags. I had a trash can separator, and it filled the bags faster than it filled the trash can. TheDane is correct in stating you'll lose some pressure with either a cyclone or Thein, but my Thein fills the Trash can and there hasn't been any accumulation in the DC bags. BTW, here is the link to my Thein project with a cite to a great tutorial on how to build it: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/102418

Best wishes on whatever you decide.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Hairy, I've only seen one of those flapper thingys, but I was unimpressed by the cleaning job it did. You may need to dismount your filter and take a good look at how much debris is packed in between the pleats. Most of them can be cleaned by gently blowing air through form the outside, or lay it on it's side on the floor; lift one end about 12 " or so and then drop it. The impact usually knocks the dust out from the "up" side. If that works, you need to rotate the filter and do it a few more times.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I bought the trashcan separator and added a thein baffle under it and it does an excellent job with my jet 1100cfs DC. The only problem I have is when planning I sometimes don't monitor the level of the shavings and end up with shavings in the DC bag because the separator over flows.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a similar setup like Gerry, and I've emptied my can about 4 times since I've added the Onieda, and the clear bag has not even a handful of dust, and it is also still crystal clear. That tells me that there is very little dust coming back out of the filter into the shop, and that makes me very happy.
I also think any way you go about any upgrade, you're going to improve what you have right now.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Here is my space saving version. Made the daily top three!



> Hairy-Whether you use a cyclone of a Thien baffle you will lose some pressure. That being said, not having to fool around with the bags is a big improvement.
> 
> I have to empty the trash can every week or so, but haven t had to touch the plastic bag on the DC in over a year-and-a-half.
> 
> - TheDane


Note that the plastic storage bag has been eliminated.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

> Here is my space saving version. Made the daily top three!
> 
> - timbertailor


 Thanks for showing that, it has some very good features. One thing I'm concerned about is space, I'm wanting to squeeze in 1 more power tool, along with this upgrade, and I've already got 10 lbs. in a 5 lb. sack. Your design makes it bigger, but adds in storage, which will give me room from somewhere else.

I tend to kick around ideas like this for some time before acting. I won't be getting much shoptime for a while, but I should have a plan for when I do. Any way I go I will be building something, now I have to decide between a Thien baffle and the Dust Deputy cyclone.

Thank you all, lots of good ideas!


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Here is my space saving version. Made the daily top three!
> 
> - timbertailor
> 
> ...


Actually, the footprint is almost identical to the factory design. I just built up.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Given our space, budgets, etc., we all have to make decisions concerning dust collection. For me, putting in a pvc ducting system is a great help in my small space, because I don't have to make room for moving the fairly large footprint of the dust collector/separator around-I can leave it in a corner. I very the amount of flex house from the blast gates depending on how moveable I need the individual tool to be. I need to move the planer every time I use it, so I have a fairly long piece of flex hose-that hasn't been a problem with suction as far as I can tell. I also have a fairly long piece on my table saw since I may need to move it for larger pieces of lumber. OTOH, I only need to move my jointer about 2 feet max, so it has a shorter piece, as does the band saw.

Since I may use the table saw, bandsaw, and miter saw in a matter of minutes, I find the ducting system very helpful.

Just my two cents.


----------

